# I cant be the only one!



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

The very first thing I do when checking into a hotel is look for horrible plumbing. 
I was excited to see that tonight's bed was in a "newly renovated" property. The plumbing should be top notch considering the $250 a night price tag. (Normal tiny room) 
First sight was a tub spout well below the flood rim of the tub, an obvious code violation. Smiling I shook it off, saying that poor plumber was probably pissed he has to reuse the original diverter but install a fancy new full ceiling, extra deep one piece tub/shower stall. 
THEN I looked under the lav. ....GASP!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's awesome, ya I do the same thing when I travel and stay at hotels in different regions. My wife gets pissed and *****es that I can never stop being a plumber

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

mpot said:


> The very first thing I do when checking into a hotel is look for horrible plumbing. I was excited to see that tonight's bed was in a "newly renovated" property. The plumbing should be top notch considering the $250 a night price tag. (Normal tiny room) First sight was a tub spout well below the flood rim of the tub, an obvious code violation. Smiling I shook it off, saying that poor plumber was probably pissed he has to reuse the original diverter but install a fancy new full ceiling, extra deep one piece tub/shower stall. THEN I looked under the lav. ....GASP!



Lmao I look at plumbing every I go period


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep, me too. :yes:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

You're not working now, can you stop? Not even in vacation..... lol I thought was just me :lol:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a disease we have!!


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

You should go to Norway, there plumbing is years ahead of us


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Last time I stayed in a hotel I took the flow control out of the shower head because it sucked.. Wife didn't even complain about it either.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> It's a disease we have!!


I thought It was just me with a problem lol I guess that problem is ok lmao


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Okay I'm at a wedding now. As soon as I've drank enough and IF my eyes are open...I'm switching the trap around when I get back. Bet me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mpot said:


> Okay I'm at a wedding now. As soon as I've drank enough and IF my eyes are open...I'm switching the trap around when I get back. Bet me.


I wouldn't...

I'd clean the wife's hairbrush throw it down the sink then turn the water on and over flow it then demand a refund because their plumbing is a hacked up mess and I'll be leaving bad reviews everywhere....:laughing:

11th Commandment: Do unto others like they do unto you.... :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I look all the time.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank god I'm not the only one I pick out violations in every bathroom I go in


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I look at plumbing everywhere, either admiring well done work or laughing at the opposite. 

David


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

504Plumber said:


> Last time I stayed in a hotel I took the flow control out of the shower head because it sucked.. Wife didn't even complain about it either.


I do the same thing myself,take the flow control out of the lav and showerhead


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

mpot said:


> Okay I'm at a wedding now. As soon as I've drank enough and IF my eyes are open...I'm switching the trap around when I get back. Bet me.


Deep seal


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

It's always nice to clog a toilet and call the front desk and *****


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> Last time I stayed in a hotel I took the flow control out of the shower head because it sucked.. Wife didn't even complain about it either.


same thing here. I always travel with channel locks, crescent wrench and needle nose.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mpot said:


> Deep seal


So installing the trap backwards repaired the incorrect height of the pipes in the wall?

I'd have opened the wall and fixed it right!
Ur a hack!:laughing:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Show the front desk the pictures and a hand written invoice for the repair.


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

I've got a multi screwdriver as well as other tools mentioned, it was pure torture being at a brand new time share in a swanky spot and the w.c is rocking ( did I mention we were on second floor) the silicone was only half done around the tub, fancy marble counter top pulling away from wall, moen cartridge was reversed in shower and kitchen faucet... faucet was a pull out that came out both parts at once. Oh and the washer dryer in the closet s in the way of door lever to turn down like is natural so it has scratched the paint right off, and won't open unless turned up, plus to top it off the smallest trap ways on the w.cs ever some no name make. Looked like plumbers might have done rough in but don't think anyone would leave that rough...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've got my wife pointing out main line clean outs when we're walking our dogs around the neighborhood.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Redwood said:


> So installing the trap backwards repaired the incorrect height of the pipes in the wall? I'd have opened the wall and fixed it right! Ur a hack!:laughing:


If they would have used a metal pop up instead of this junk the original rough-in would have worked. That is where this project went wrong...and the tub spout...and that accordion looking tailpiece...and those flex supplies...never mind.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> So installing the trap backwards repaired the incorrect height of the pipes in the wall?
> 
> I'd have opened the wall and fixed it right!
> Ur a hack!:laughing:





mpot said:


> Deep seal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32288


Now when it slips off the tailpiece and floods the room it will be better than before:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky said:


> Now when it slips off the tailpiece and floods the room it will be better than before:laughing:


Yea... They do have a tendency to do that and leak a bit when reversed, don't they? :laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Yea... They do have a tendency to do that and leak a bit when reversed, don't they? :laughing:


what?????????????????redwood agreed with me on something????i cant believe it,(jk),but yea,they do tend to do that....:laughing:


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

sparky said:


> Now when it slips off the tailpiece and floods the room it will be better than before:laughing:


Is that a common problem you run into? 
This is the first tubular plastic trap I've switched around at an out of town wedding... 

What's the difference? Slip joint or the other slip joint? On a plastic tailpiece it all blows.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

mpot said:


> Is that a common problem you run into?
> This is the first tubular plastic trap I've switched around at an out of town wedding...
> 
> What's the difference? Slip joint or the other slip joint? On a plastic tailpiece it all blows.


 
wasnt that outlet end of the trap arm beveled to fit j-bend????the ones im thinking of are like a union type connectin at that point making it almost impossible to hold onto a tailpiece with a nut and washer,that trap may have been diffeent.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

sparky said:


> wasnt that outlet end of the trap arm beveled to fit j-bend????the ones im thinking of are like a union type connectin at that point making it almost impossible to hold onto a tailpiece with a nut and washer,that trap may have been diffeent.


I have found, at least in Southern NJ, some manufacturers have changed the design if the return bend. What used to work just as you stated, now has a shallow spigot to receive a tailpiece. I feel this has come about do to the rage of "kitchen remodelers, who have no clue about plumbing, selling granite countertops with deep bowl under-mount sinks to homeowners of 40+year old properties. Drain stubs out of wall where it does. Slick salesman promises the world. Now the plumber has to make magic happen. Flipped return bend works. It just sucks for the garbage disposal. ;-) ;-)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well if you get one of those Flexi Traps and use that it will have a slip joint on both ends...:laughing:

But then again I've never used one of them and never will...:laughing:

True Story: Years ago I went to work for a company and they gave me a couple of those Flexi-Traps for my truck stock. I handed them back and said keep these I'll never use them. The plumbing manager says to me what will you use if a regular trap won't fit? :blink:

I looked at him like he was the dumbest shiot on the planet and replied I'll do what plumbers always do... 

Then I started looking for a new company to work for...
No way was I staying there long...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Redwood you should keep it at that time and sale it to any handy hacks for a buck, at least you can get a free coffee...... :lol:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky said:


> what?????????????????redwood agreed with me on something????i cant believe it,(jk),but yea,they do tend to do that....:laughing:


Hey... When you are right I'll agree with you easy.... :laughing:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

very upscale hotel in Florida


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

See your not the only one buddy


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

titaniumplumbr said:


> very upscale hotel in Florida


Omg


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

titaniumplumbr said:


> View attachment 32366
> very upscale hotel in Florida


I see water damage in the near future. Who does this...


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Work like that almost makes you want to create the failure and get your room for free


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I stayed in a hotel this weekend.





I also found a leaking tank to bowl gasket while I was staying there.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

My guess is it was a tile guy it looks as if the hotel which had kohler valves and speakman heads in the shower had just undergone a Reno


----------



## Liquidplumber11 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

thats more wrong than right:blink:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

It seems as though they think a small pou can actually feed a 1/2 line for another fixture


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I really hope that Instahot feeds the shower too.


----------



## Liquidplumber11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Nathan901 said:


> I really hope that Instahot feeds the shower too.


2 room modular, temp classrooms. Two lavs.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Union Station Hotel, St. louis.

The lav and shower were not worthy of photos. They were neither good, nor bad.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Union Station Hotel, St. louis.
> 
> The lav and shower were not worthy of photos. They were neither good, nor bad.


You can take care of business while taking care of business!


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

This thread has me chuckling and not just at the pictures. Nope, I'm chuckling to realize that I'm not the only one to check out plumbing wherever I go. I've eyeball inspect thousands of Sloan/Zurn urinal flush valves over the years. Even when only slightly crooked they seem to jump up and say, "look at me! Some talentless dipchit put me in like this".

I have to admit to getting my leatherman out of my luggage a time or 2 to tweak something in a hotel room, too.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Took out the positemp limit stop for a hot shower once in the hotel. When I roll out I have my Allen keys too. Love vacationing in the keys. Island plumbing is way more rat than mainline. Ha


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My trip to the Philippines was a treat! No traps under floor drains or showers! The cockroaches have a direct highway, so does the stink! Electric water heaters plugged into an outlet in the shower stall. The heater is screwed on to the shower are, then the shower head screws into the heater. The toilet is just a bowl, with no seat, you squat to do your business, then you wipe with your hand, using either a bucket of water, or if your lucky, a spigot. Good times.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats where shaking hands right handed comes from, because in third world countries they use their left hand to do their business with


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I was told that shaking hands originated as a way to show the person you were greeting that you had no weapon in your hand and meant them no harm.


----------

